# Prämie defekt



## Birdy84 (20. April 2016)

*Prämie defekt*

Hallo,

hoffentlich ist das hier der richtige Bereich. Das Seasonic G-Series Netzteil, was es zu meinem Abo als Prämie gab, hat nach nur 5 Monanten am Samstag den Geist aufgegeben. Leider hab ich auf meine Email vom letzten Sonntag noch keine Rückmeldung von Computec. Vielleicht kann sich ein "Offizieller" zu dem Thema äußern und mir weiterhelfen.

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Hab einen Retouren-Schein erhalten.


----------



## Birdy84 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prämie defekt*

Einen Monat später ist nun ein Ersatz Netzteil eingeroffen. Zu meiner Überraschung ist es kein G-Series 550W, sondern ein Lepa MX F1 500W N500-SB-EU. Aus meiner Sicht stellt dieses Austausch Gerät eine Schlechterstellung da. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prämie defekt*

Naja das Lepa Netzteil ist halt die neue Prämie, es heißt ja auch nur so lange wie lieferbar, von daher denke ich, dass das OK sein sollte.


----------



## Birdy84 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prämie defekt*

Naja, die Prämie zu meinem Abo ist aber das Seasonic, was, nebenbei bemerkt, das Dreifache kostet, technisch auf einem anderen Niveau zu sein scheint und 10% mehr leistet.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prämie defekt*

wenn keins der seasonics mehr am lager ist, damit ist eine entsprechende nacherfüllung für den computect verlag zu den gegebenen bedingungen nicht möglich oder zu aufwendig,  zusammen mit dem zusatz solange vorrat reicht hilft dir dann in diesem falle nur das auf kulanz z.b. nen azubi zum nächsten laden geschickt wird oder einen guten rechtsanwalt der mit dir zusammen den klageweg beschreitet.

blöd nur das mit der abgabe des seasonics nun auch Herstellergarantie direkt bei seasonic nicht mehr möglich ist 
ka ob man das zurückfordern kann


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prämie defekt*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> blöd nur das mit der abgabe des seasonics nun auch Herstellergarantie direkt bei seasonic nicht mehr möglich ist
> ka ob man das zurückfordern kann


Diese Vorgehensweise stört mich auch sehr. Warum spricht man nicht mit mir? Ich hätte auch 6 Wochen auf einen Austausch von Seasonic gewartet. Aber ohne Kommentar mir ein Netzteil schicken, was so viel schlechter ist, dass es für mich unbrauchbar ist, finde ich schon sehr unglücklich.


----------



## lowskill (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prämie defekt*

Egal. Hauptsache du hast brav dein Abo abgeschossen. Alles andere interessiert danach nicht mehr. Dein Geld bekommen sie ja schon.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prämie defekt*

bezahl dein Abo mit Yen. Was willst anderes machen? Du hast keine Euros mehr und welche zu besorgen ist zu aufwendig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prämie defekt*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Einen Monat später ist nun ein Ersatz Netzteil eingeroffen. Zu meiner Überraschung ist es kein G-Series 550W, sondern ein Lepa MX F1 500W N500-SB-EU. Aus meiner Sicht stellt dieses Austausch Gerät eine Schlechterstellung da. Kann das jemand bestätigen?



Es war eben so das es letztes Jahr zum Jubiläum eben hochwertige Prämien ausgeschüttet wurden und diese Aktion ja nun ausgelaufen ist und die Menge der Prämien ja auch endlich sind. Der Tausch als solches ist leider nun ein Abstieg in die Kreisklasse. Hattest du dich mal mit Computec auseinander gesetzt oder mal hier die Chefetage angeschrieben? Vielleicht kann man ja noch nachverhandeln


----------



## Birdy84 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prämie defekt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es war eben so das es letztes Jahr zum Jubiläum eben hochwertige Prämien ausgeschüttet wurden und diese Aktion ja nun ausgelaufen ist und die Menge der Prämien ja auch endlich sind. Der Tausch als solches ist leider nun ein Abstieg in die Kreisklasse. Hattest du dich mal mit Computec auseinander gesetzt oder mal hier die Chefetage angeschrieben? Vielleicht kann man ja noch nachverhandeln


Ja, die habe ich bereits angeschrieben. Die Antwortzeiten auf E-Mails fallen mit 5-8 Tagen ziemlich lang aus. Daher habe ich noch keine Antwort. Bin mal gespannt, was die vorschlagen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prämie defekt*

Dann viel Glück dabei


----------



## Gast1651007402 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prämie defekt*

Du hast ja wohl Anrecht auf ein mindestens gleichwertigen Ersatzgerät, egal ob es jetzt eine andere Prämie gibt. Von daher verstehe ich hier einige Reaktionen nicht, wo geschrieben wird, dass du dich wohl damit abfinden musst.


----------



## J4CK3R (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prämie defekt*

Ja du hättest ein Seasonic verdient, ich meine du hast ja ein Abo abgeschlossen, und eine Prämie erhalten, wieso sollte dann im nachhinein dir etwas schlechteres gegben werden. Mit dem Abschluss des Abos hast du meines Wissens ein anrecht auf einen gleichwertigen Ersatz, also in deinem Fall auf ein gleichwertiges Netzteil. Ich hab aber die AGBs nicht selbst gelesen, und weis nicht ob das hier auch gilt.


----------



## the_leon (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prämie defekt*

Das Seasonic gabs ja als Prämie für das zwei Jahres Abo, oder?
Das Lepa gibz ja fürs ein Jahres Abo. 
Also sollten sie dir mindestens zwei geben


----------



## chaotium (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prämie defekt*

Ungewöhlich dass ein Seasonic abraucht ^^  Wir im Haushalt haben nur solche. Hättest dich direkt an Seasonic wenden sollen.


----------



## Birdy84 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prämie defekt*



the_leon schrieb:


> Das Seasonic gabs ja als Prämie für das zwei Jahres Abo, oder?
> Das Lepa gibz ja fürs ein Jahres Abo.
> Also sollten sie dir mindestens zwei geben


Zwei Mal nutzlos bleibt nutzlos. 



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ungewöhlich dass ein Seasonic abraucht ^^  Wir  im Haushalt haben nur solche. Hättest dich direkt an Seasonic wenden  sollen.


Ich nahm an, dass es über Computec schneller geht. Ich wüsste spontan auch nicht aus dem Kopf, wann mal ein Seasonic Netzteil nach so kurzer Laufzeit die Grätsche gemacht hat.

Naja, nun ist alles gut. Am Dienstag hab ich Antwort auf meine Mail von letzter Woche Mittwoch bekommen. Mat hat mir offenbar das falsche Gerät zugeschickt. Einen Tag später war ein neues Seasonic Netzteil und ein Retouren Aufkleber für das andere Netzteil da.


----------



## Gast1651007402 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prämie defekt*

Das klingt ja gut. Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn es zu keiner zufriedenstellenden Lösung kommt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Prämie defekt*

Na sieh an dann ist ja alles wieder gut und ab Morgen kann die Sonne wieder scheinen


----------

